
Genealogy records reveal how a harmful mutation can hide from natural selection - earljwagner
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/09/how-a-fille-du-roy-brought-the-mothers-curse-to-canada/540153?single_page=true
======
inciampati
290 years is really the blink of an eye in terms of human evolution, and so
the title line is a little misleading. Wait another three thousand years and
it's likely we will be able to measure an evolutionary effect. The article
notes that some women get this disorder as a result of carrying the allele
that it is associated with, but at a rate that's around 1:10 relative to
males, so maybe it's just a matter of more time. Also, selection in humans can
occur on the whole family not just on individuals, so families with sick males
might have a disadvantage, but the effect is apparently too small to measure
in this data.

